# newbie cant get to PM



## wmgoat (Feb 25, 2006)

I received an email telling me that I have a pm, yet when I click on the link, I takes me to the site and the the pm window, and nothing is there, the inbox doesnt even open, I just get a bar graph kind of a thing. However, my user bar at the top of the page says that Im logged because it displays my user name and shows 1 unread pm, 1 total

Can anyone assist?

It looks like the tools avail for this forum are quite advanced, but I'd agree with other posters that some documentation seems to be needed on how to use it. Took me bit to figure out even how to do a new post, nothing was obvious on the menu bar (but I did try New Posts, and got exactly that....posts from other people that were "new"), finally found a "new post" option hiding in a dropdown menu.

Many thanks.

wmgoat

edit: may be a non-issue, went to pm the user, system cant find user name, so it may be a fake. Anyone seen happen this before on the site? I can supply info to a mod if pm requested.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

See this thread...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=341299
It was spam


----------



## wmgoat (Feb 25, 2006)

OK thanks, but how do I update the PM message notice that I have a new pm?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

You just need to delete a PM in your box to reset the counter. I just sent you one so you could do just that.


----------

